

 Get your Heartbleed t-shirt and donate to OpenSSL - teoruiz
http://teespring.com/hbts

======
pablobm
I saw a similar tee elsewhere, but I like that in this case the proceeds go to
OpenSSL.

Also, the fact that a t-shirt can be made out of this supports Patrick
McKenzie's article [1] yesterday, commenting on how this bug (or rather, its
announcement) has been a case of successful marketing.

[1] [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/04/09/what-heartbleed-can-
teac...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/04/09/what-heartbleed-can-teach-the-
oss-community-about-marketing/)

------
teoruiz
OP here. Mandatory disclaimer: we're not affiliated with the OpenSSL Software
Foundation but we thought it was a good idea to launch a commemorative
Heartbleed t-shirt and donate all proceeds to the foundation.

The Teespring base cost for the t-shirt is around $11, the remaining $4 will
be donated to the OpenSSL Software foundation once the campaign ends.

